
Why Technical Analysis Is 100% Bullshit - Stjerrild
https://www.fscomeau.com/why-technical-analysis-is-bullshit/
======
D3nTe
Don't know much about trading, but this guys sure comes off as an asshole.
Reading that was painful.

